# Solved: USB Support for Windows '95



## Eagler12 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am running win95 on a compaq armarda 1592 notebook, I cannot get the windows to recognise the usb port, I have installed the drivers that came with the CD Rom, they installed without errors but still don't work.

The computer does not have enough memory to run a heavier version of windows, the cd drive is also inoperable and it can't boot from USB, there doesn't seem to be a way of getting into the BIOS on this model. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## scrfix (May 3, 2009)

The computer is old. There is no help. You cannot get parts for that computer. As you have stated the CD-Rom is failing.

That computer is 15 years old. It is time to let it die. Parts in computers back then were made to last quite a long time. Yours have done just that.

The time and energy you are going to put into that computer is not worth the return you are going to receive from it.

*With that being said:*
Given the age of the computer, the troubleshooting techniques you have already completed on the computer, the other issues on the computer, you are looking at a 97% chance that the USB ports are more than likely going bad on that computer. (Hell, I am surprised that it even has USB ports). Windows 95 did not have any troubleshooting tools for USB ports built in it. There are no programs that you are going to be able to download and run to test the USB ports on a Windows 95 computer that I am aware of.

If this is the case, then it is time to say goodbye to this computer.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Eagler12, I suspect you came here to find a solution; so take a look at this guide: http://www.usbman.com/Win95 USB Guide.htm

Look in Device Manager to see if Windows recognizes the USB controller and verify you have installed the motherboard chipset drivers.

Also, see this article regarding how to get into the BIOS: http://forums13.itrc.hp.com/service...447627+1262359389168+28353475&threadId=987477 (Note, there is a text document attached to post #2)


----------



## Eagler12 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks to all who replied to this post, usbman actually fixes the problem, put the flash drive in the usb port, load the driver and select new hardware set up, when the system asks where the driver is, point it towards where you loaded the usb driver.

One thing I have found, it only supports certain kinds of flash drives can't get it to work with my 320gb external hard drive.


----------

